
On Capitalism, Philanthropy and Fine Arts - traintohustle
https://medium.com/@traintohustle/on-capitalism-philanthropy-and-fine-arts-3fe9e025b789
======
traintohustle
From listening to your emotions to serving other's desires, there is a huge
spectrum of motivations behind someone's actions. Personalities play a huge
role in shaping the world we live in.

